# Boot loader unlocked!



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

So it appears they have done it over at XDA. The details seem a little thin for my ignorant self, but I have followed Adamoutler's thread religiously reading through language I didn't understand waiting for this moment, and it now appears we have it.
Have any of the Devs here looked at it and what it will take to make this work and end kexec. Or am I missing something?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

